# Finding a local Thermoflex supplier



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone had a way of finding a local Thermoflex supplier?

I've tried Google, but came up zero. I know a lot of local suppliers don't list exactly what they have and you need to call them.

Is there a list of distributors somewhere?

Thanks!


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Any particular reason they have to be local? I get mine from Beacon.

Specialty Materials ThermoFlex II Thermal Heat Transfer Materials for Vinyl Cutters from Beacon Graphic Systems


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

For one, it might save on shipping, but also in case we need something right away and can't wait for shipping is all. 

Of course, a local supplier might charge more, as I've found for plotters.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Just an example to keep in mind. I mentioned in another post about this situation. I had a client call me late morning, they asked for a vinyl banner and wanted it the next evening. I didn't have the right color of material on hand. I called Beacon and asked if I could get the material overnight. They informed me I would get my material the next day at no extra charge. I got my order in before 2pm eastern and had my material the next day. Shipping was only around 8$ if I remember correctly. The banner was not complicated and more than paid for the shipping costs. I'll pay a little extra for that kind of customer service any day of the week, just as my clients are willing to pay a little extra when the make rush requests. 

Customer Service is a priceless asset.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info on beacon,I plan to call them tomorrow. ... Thanks JB


----------



## BMurphy688 (Apr 14, 2007)

One thing with Beacon, if you place the order online, and they don't have the material, they don't alert you, they automatically back order the material. Be careful, I've had this happen twice with Beacon.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

BMurphy688 said:


> One thing with Beacon, if you place the order online, and they don't have the material, they don't alert you, they automatically back order the material. Be careful, I've had this happen twice with Beacon.


Thanks, I found out the hard way. I will say they are not the only place that does this. I think this is a terrible practice. I know, I order product because I need it ASAP and not 2 weeks from ordering. .... JB


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

try specialty graphics in West Chicago IL. Very knowledgeable, they sell thermoflex plus lots of other unusual vinyls, by the foot or yard. they are very helpful. i am lucky that I live near them.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Chani said:


> I was wondering if anyone had a way of finding a local Thermoflex supplier?
> 
> I've tried Google, but came up zero. I know a lot of local suppliers don't list exactly what they have and you need to call them.
> 
> ...


Here are two. Hopefully they are very local to you:

Far From Normal 800-877-1907 (White Bear Lake and Minneapolis MN)

And

Midwest Sign Supply 800-328-6592 (St. Paul MN)


----------

